
Cinemark Forgives $700k Bill to Aurora Theater Shooting Victims - ourmandave
http://www.sfgate.com/entertainment/the-wrap/article/Cinemark-Forgives-700k-Bill-to-Aurora-Theater-9221034.php
======
celticninja
good guys cinemark, they had to defend it and knew that the only reason it
wasnt settled was because of one plaintiff, so they have done right by the
majority of the defendants in this case.

